# FIFA world cup



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, it's nearly here and team ILMC is young but fit and has a lot of heart. Do you think we have a fighting chance? 



















Molly plays foward, her persistance, ball control and possession skills are beyond compare.



















Maggie plays defense, she's known for her jumping, tenacity and field vision and at thirteen weeks is one of the youngest players on the team.

Add your dogs and your training photos to our roster, honourary cockapoos most welcome.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Fantastic. Probably the only football I could be bothered watching.
Poppy is more likely to be one of the braying apes in front of of the pub TV


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the pictures particularly little Maggie taking comfort from some familiar legs while Molly goes for the ball...

So was Rufus the one who popped the ball?!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Love the pictures particularly little Maggie taking comfort from some familiar legs while Molly goes for the ball...
> 
> So was Rufus the one who popped the ball?!!


No, that would be Maggie!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If he'd have known it could be popped he would have done it but he was too busy hogging his own ball. 










I'm going to find a football around here somewhere and get some pics of him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures - keep them coming....
Ralph would make a good goalie...... Or a performing seal?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo is up for it , he's been practicing , probably better as an attacking player , he's a bit vocal and dribbles a lot , not necessarily with his paws.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Two footed and holds the ball up well


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Can be a little selfish and possessive


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok things are looking good. With Ralph as keeper and Milo on attack I think the other teams don't stand a chance. We need a really good cheering section too, to join Poppy and Datun in the pub. Any dogs wearing the team ILMC colours? What are the team ILMC colours?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok things are looking good. With Ralph as keeper and Milo on attack I think the other teams don't stand a chance. We need a really good cheering section too, to join Poppy and Datun in the pub. Any dogs wearing the team ILMC colours? What are the team ILMC colours?


Black, chocolate, apricot, cream, red, Merle, sable and phantom!!
Shall we say black red & brown. .... As the others are really a shaded variation??


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab pictures 

Looks like a winning team to me - my pair will be checking out their kit to see if they can make it into the team.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is a fair play team, which means anyone can play. Even if your forte is clearing the field of dandylions you are still in!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sadly the light has gone really so not great pictures and my son's football seems to have several holes in it  as a result of Dot's over enthusiasm...
But enthusiasm is a good thing, isn't it 

Inzi wants in on the team, but sadly is currently out injured - sore paw - she is submitting an old picture designed to show off her calm control - might be handy in a team of poos.... control is not a word I could use to describe Kiki and Dot's action  Kiki was more interested in biting Dot - off the ball incidents a plenty... She was totally scathing of Dot's joy in sinking the ball in one of her predug holes...
Dot would have played all night


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Great pics Marzi. However I think Kikis off the ball antics are a little dubious. After all football is a team game and throwing herself in a lunging tackle at Dot , who after all would be a fellow team player is showing she may be a little hot headed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree... Kiki's involvement will be limited to cheer leading, she has the bounce for that


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina has asked to join, she loves a bit of footie and actually uses her paws, especially in the tackle! No mouths here


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kiki & dot know the football rules right??
It looked like they were playing rugby!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I vote for Inzi to be team captain / manager - she is such a pro with balls x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I see, in another thread, that we have another team player in the making. Watson's been practicing under the kitchen table.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yikes, with Inzi, our most experienced player, out with injuries and Kiki bound to be red carded before the first half is done for biting not only the opposition but also her own teammates things might be dodgy! Nina will be a big help but she too is so young and hasn't really been tested under pressure. Ruth can't Lola be convinced to play? We need photos of Nina Ruth so we can choose her position.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

ermmmm Fairlie , I might be doing an injustice to Lola. Do you not think with her elegance and gracefulness she would be better suited to ballet. With her long flowing locks would she really be up for getting all dirty...really not sure but I could be wrong ( I have been on many occasions)
Now Nina although young and inexperienced could prove to be an asset . She's young , enthusiastic , could cover a lot of the pitch with or without the ball , darting here there and everywhere confusing the opposition with her enthusiasm . Need Ruth to tell us more , she knows them best .


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fiver said:


> ermmmm Fairlie , I might be doing an injustice to Lola. Do you not think with her elegance and gracefulness she would be better suited to ballet. With her long flowing locks would she really be up for getting all dirty...really not sure but I could be wrong ( I have been on many occasions)
> Now Nina although young and inexperienced could prove to be an asset . She's young , enthusiastic , could cover a lot of the pitch with or without the ball , darting here there and everywhere confusing the opposition with her enthusiasm . Need Ruth to tell us more , she knows them best .


We could put the elegant and graceful Lola on as head cheerleader then.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My two would like to apply as cheerleaders for now although they may apply for the team later on especially Chance


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Val you might be right about Lola. I don't know too much about soccer cheerleaders and the only thing I know about american football cheer squads comes from a porno film I unfortunately saw called "Debbie does Dallas". What are cheerleaders like?  Chance, Molly and Lola all seem so earnest and clean cut.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure about other areas but here football supporters wear team colours like scarves and shirts and the crowd will sing their clubs song - so for my citys team something like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E91tAHT8SVs

We don't have cheerleaders as such


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Not sure about other areas but here football supporters wear team colours like scarves and shirts and the crowd will sing their clubs song - so for my citys team something like this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E91tAHT8SVs
> 
> We don't have cheerleaders as such


My husband immediately began to sign along with the crowd when I played that video - it was almost an involuntary reaction!


Great photos of all the potential players. I have camera envy - my camera is in no way fast enough to take in-air action shots.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> Great photos of all the potential players. I have camera envy - my camera is in no way fast enough to take in-air action shots.


Marie there is no need for focus! We have all posted plenty of blurred images, most of all me!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My girls have been thinking and Chance would like to be considered for goal keeper


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Really nice action photos , I'm impressed !
Well Chance is very impressive , leaping high to get a really firm grip of the ball. Very agile , certainly something you need in a goalkeeper obviously put in a lot of training. In the last photo Chance's one ear is flapping wildly , maybe need to get that under control, perhaps a bow or something , we don't want it impeding the opposition.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is going to be a hard one. Ralph is our go to keeper but Chance looks really, really good. Maybe we could alternate halves or alternate games? Tracey how is Ralphs conditioning coming? We need some recent photos of Ralph to help with the decision making.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy is confused. Football? Guess we better sit this one out!









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I finally recorded Lexi and her amazing ball handling skills. (Granted the ball is smaller and looks like a tennis ball). Also this is not her best work. I usually just watch her in awe. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dePaQM0lAoM



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance sends her apologies to Ralph as we had not read back properly to see that place was filled - she will be very happy to have the position of reserve keeper in case he needs to come off for any reason 

Excellent footwork Lexi  and those dramatic dives to the floor could really come in handy too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Chance sends her apologies to Ralph as we had not read back properly to see that place was filled - she will be very happy to have the position of reserve keeper in case he needs to come off for any reason
> 
> Excellent footwork Lexi  and those dramatic dives to the floor could really come in handy too


Haha - it's a game of 2 halves..... Chance looks extremely impressive with her mid air saves of the ball! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

One thing is clear, Japan has a seal on their squad, when we play them we'll need Ralph in goal.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's been warming up with billy this morning...... Ralph just sat under the gazebo waiting for me to tip the water off 
Ruby's showing good potential! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sign Billy up as our trainer! It looks like he's keeping Ruby on her toes! 

I would have thought the picture of the Japanese seal would have brought out Ralphs competitive/predatory side?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Here's Poppy's tryout for the squad. She has two very enthusiastic trainers!

http://youtu.be/wykFV5kzlLw

Loving this thread BTW - enjoying all the photos and videos.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Arrghhh I can't watch youtube so I'll have to get one of the pro scouts to check out Lexi and Poppy's footwork for me. Can someone critique their play for me please? We are short on midfielders and strikers.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

fairlie does this link work for you?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gak0xobrryjxsgv/2014-06-07 14.01.21.mp4


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No, it is the stupid firewall my brother installed after certain grandkids racked up quadruple digit internet bills. We live in the country where bandwidth is priced like gold.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

fairlie said:


> No, it is the stupid firewall my brother installed after certain grandkids racked up quadruple digit internet bills. We live in the country where bandwidth is priced like gold.


Well in that case you'll just have to believe me when I say she has ball skills like Ronaldo and should immediately be made captain of the squad.  (proud mummy - maybe just a little )


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok you've convinced me, Poppy is the team captain! I bet she is the cutest captain by a mile!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Ok you've convinced me, Poppy is the team captain! I bet she is the cutest captain by a mile!


Her skill set is equal to that of Maggie who is just, it not more, cute! Someone else should be captain as these two with their combined skill should definitely be
on defense.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not sure Lindor, defence needs some degree of fear factor. If we have cuteness times two on our defense we might be a laughing stock., ball skills or no ball skills! On the other hand this might work to our psychological advantage.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good grief, all of the other teams look darn good.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - brilliant!
Our bulldog player actually looks like one of our players .... Wayne Rooney!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My money is on Japan. With a seal AND a Shibu Inu they have got the goods!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Oh that is good!


----------

